# Ever fight a starter spring in a recoil starter?



## gzecc (Mar 11, 2012)

OMG, I spend a couple of hours trying to install a spring in the recoil pull cord starter on my splitter. What a pita. Finally got it after working at it for quite some time. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## taxidermist (Mar 11, 2012)

Before i knew what i was doing i would always fight them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmjI0l6ocD4

They are all a little different but check youtube next time for some pointers.

Rob


----------



## ScotO (Mar 11, 2012)

One of my personal favorites is the recoil spring in an old Stihl 015.......you haven't learned frustration until you've tried to replace a rope in one of those old saws...........UUUGGHHH.....


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 11, 2012)

I figured God made recoil springs to punish us for cutting trees! :lol: 

Gary


----------



## WES999 (Mar 11, 2012)

I had a fight with the feed spring in a nail gun(similar type of spring), it won, 5 stitches and a visit to the ER  
Be careful, wear gloves and eye protection.

Good idea to check YT for how to vids.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 11, 2012)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> Before i knew what i was doing i would always fight them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmjI0l6ocD4
> 
> ...


Mine was not as compliant as that one. I could have done that with one hand!


----------



## pen (Mar 12, 2012)

I've fought with them in the past too but always eventually managed to get them right.  Some take a bit more patience than others.  I'm due for a bad one.  The two I did last summer were cake.  

I've never used one and am curious, has anyone ever had any luck w/ a tool like this?  http://durafix.com/ez-coil/index.html

pen


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 12, 2012)

You always cuss the first one you do of a particular type and then it get's MUCH easier every time after that.


----------



## taxidermist (Mar 12, 2012)

gzecc said:
			
		

> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know been there done that. I was just saying you can find help on youtube and used that vid as a example only.

Rob


----------



## Bocefus78 (Mar 12, 2012)

Definetly no fun the first time or 2. I wonder how many new recoils get sold every year due to people sick and tired of fussing with them?


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 12, 2012)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> Definetly no fun the first time or 2. I wonder how many new recoils get sold every year due to people sick and tired of fussing with them?



Used to be cheaper to buy a whole new Tecumseh recoil assembly than to pay 1/2 hour labor (minimum charge), buy 3-4 ft of rope and possibly a new handle.  Plus nobody wanted to mess with driving out the spring pins.


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Mar 19, 2012)

Tried it once without success.  I was happy to pay a local shop to fix the problem after a losing battle.  I think they only charged me for 10 or 15 minutes labor.


----------



## rdust (Mar 19, 2012)

First time I did my stihl trimmer I had a heck of a time until I figured out the tricks.  I did my 361 a while back and it was cake.  That said I'd be ok with never having to deal with one again!


----------

